# First Hog



## cfbjr4486 (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been going out regularly this summer trying to get one of these guys and have always come up empty until now. He may not be the biggest and best Ft Stewart has to offer but he'll do just fine for a first kill.


----------



## Kawaliga (Aug 8, 2014)

Congrats. He will be good on the smoker.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Aug 8, 2014)

congrats. that truly is a fine looking hog. hope you took a lot of pictures. i'm sure he'll be tasty.


----------



## tgc (Aug 8, 2014)

GREAT JOB! Glad for ya. What caliber is that rifle? Did you stalk it or put out bait and wait?


----------



## flyfisher1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks line an old Model 94 30-30 rifle.  Good job!


----------



## cfbjr4486 (Aug 8, 2014)

That is a Winchester 94 in 30-30 built in the mid 70's. I guess the hunt would be called a stalk but it was more like stumbling upon them and not being noticed long enough to get a shot off. This one was in a group of about 8-9 all of which were about this size.


----------



## flyfisher1 (Aug 8, 2014)

I've got the same gun, what mount is that you are using for the scope?  Is drilling required?  I've never been able to figure out a good way to mount a scope on that gun.


----------



## cfbjr4486 (Aug 8, 2014)

It's a Kwik-Site side mount. There is no drilling involved. It uses the two small screws near the rear of the receiver that would be used for a peep sight and the large screw hole that holds in the firing pin retaining pin. It takes a little getting used to because the scope ends up off to the left of the barrel a little, but once you have it figured out it's not problem and allows you to still use the irons.


----------



## frankwright (Aug 8, 2014)

That is a pig to be proud of and with a classic firearm too.

Not to derail the topic but I just learned of this mount!

http://www.mod94scoperail.com/purchase.html


----------



## cfbjr4486 (Aug 8, 2014)

That's interesting. I've never seen that mount before. That would be a great option for someone that doesn't want to side mount.


----------



## georgia_home (Aug 8, 2014)

3030 is good pig juju! Nice hog, congrats!


----------



## Sgt.USMC (Aug 8, 2014)

Killing hogs is like smoking crack. Now that you've done it once, you're hooked! Congrats.
 These wild hogs have little fat and can be a little tough. I smoke mine about 5 hours at about 350. It's kind of hot for smoking meat but it puts a good "bark" on the outside. Then I put in the slow cooker overnight with a about a cup of apple juice. Drain the juice, pull meat off the bone and add Williamson Brothers original BBQ sauce and xtra vinegar, back into the crockpot a couple of hours and eat the daylights out of it!


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 9, 2014)

Congratulations. I do a lot of hunting with a similar old 94.


----------



## cfbjr4486 (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the encouraging words. That little pig turned into 16 lbs of delicious bratwurst.


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 10, 2014)

cfbjr4486 said:


> Thanks to everyone for the encouraging words. That little pig turned into 16 lbs of delicious bratwurst.



Thats what I'm talking about!


----------



## Bama B (Aug 10, 2014)

awesome. great job


----------



## tdenton (Aug 11, 2014)

*i think we ran into you in the woods*

Nice seeing your photo documenting your success!  Can you believe on a place as big as FS and in the summer we happened to be hunting in the same patch of woods!  We are the two guys who admired your 30-30 and compared stories of chasing pigs.


----------



## cfbjr4486 (Aug 11, 2014)

tdenton said:


> Nice seeing your photo documenting your success!  Can you believe on a place as big as FS and in the summer we happened to be hunting in the same patch of woods!  We are the two guys who admired your 30-30 and compared stories of chasing pigs.



Yes, sir. That was me. I shot this little fellow about an hour after we spoke in the woods. Did you guys end up having any luck?


----------



## tdenton (Aug 12, 2014)

*yes we did*

Yes my nephew killed about a lone boar right before the big storm in the late afternoon.


----------



## Designasaurus (Aug 12, 2014)

Nice Pig!  Congratulations!


----------



## Chase4556 (Aug 12, 2014)

tdenton said:


> Nice seeing your photo documenting your success!  Can you believe on a place as big as FS and in the summer we happened to be hunting in the same patch of woods!  We are the two guys who admired your 30-30 and compared stories of chasing pigs.



Small world. Glad y'all both had success!



Back when I first started hunting FS, my buddy and I went out to try and find pigs. We parked the truck on a fire break, and headed off into the woods. Afer finding some sign, and trying to catch up with the pigs, we realized we had become lost. UH OH!! We came out on a random firebreak, and decided it would be best to just follow the firebreak until we found a crossroad and could get our bearings.

Luckily for us, the ONE other guy in the b21 hunting area happened to drive his truck down that fire break about 15 minutes after we started walking. We showed him where we parked, and he drove us over there. It was about 3 miles to get to where we parked. Yikes. 

Moral of the story... bring a compass.


----------



## Okiefenokee (Sep 28, 2014)

Nice Hog!


----------



## wbfischer (Sep 28, 2014)

Hey boss nice pig any chance you're looking for a hunting partner for stewart?


----------



## cfbjr4486 (Sep 28, 2014)

Sent you a pm.


----------



## Killer Kyle (Sep 29, 2014)

Love the coloration on that pig, and I especially  love the ol' thuddy thuddys. I have an early 80's model and want to put some animals on it this fall. Great work man!


----------



## Designasaurus (Sep 30, 2014)

Congratulations!  You probably already did but look hard after you shoot one pig in a group.  I nearly always get a second shot - they tend to scatter & then stop - trying to figure out what happened. I have shot as many as 3 in a group this way with a bolt action - just be a little sneaky when cycling your rounds as they may not know where the shot came from.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Sep 30, 2014)

Congratulations on your first pig.  You are hooked!


----------

